# ما الفرق بين risk و hazard ؟



## يا الغالي (21 يوليو 2013)

ما الفرق بين risk و hazard ؟ مع ذكر مثال توضيحي لكل واحد منها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يوليو 2013)

Hazard: يعني الخطر مثل العمل على ارتفاع عالي (سطح بناء) - وهو يقاس بوجوده أو عدم وجوده
risk: تعني المخاطرة وهي زيادة نسبة فاعلبة الخطر فكلما اقتربنا من الحافة زادت نسبة المخاطرة ولذا فهو يمكن قياسه بمستويات

hazard: يعني الخطر مثل التيار الكهربائي - وهو يقاس بوجوده أو عدم وجوده
risk: تعني المخاطرة وهي زيادة نسبة فاعلبة الخطر فكلما كان تعاملنا مع الكهرباء باستهتار زادت نسبة المخاطرة ولذا فهو يمكن قياسه بمستويات

مع الشكر الجزيل للأخ يالغالي


----------



## gladiaotor (21 أغسطس 2013)

hazards 
مصدر أو موقف له احتمال الضرر فى إطار الإصابة أو مرض البشرى أو تدمير للممتلكاتت أو تدمير لبيئة مكان العمل أو مشترك بينهم

Risk is considered to be related to the consequences of a hazard potential being realized and causing 
harm. Hence people, property and the environment may be considered "at risk" from a nearby hazard. 
Risk is sometimes expressed in mathematical probability terms involving both failure and consequences.​R = P X S​



الخطر المسموح به : Tolerable Risk 
الخطر الذى تم تخفيفه إلى مستويات يمكن تطبيقها بما يتمشى مع الالتزامات القانونية وسياسة المنظمة تجاه السلامة والصحة المهنية .


----------



## قيس عبد الله موسى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

hazard : هو مصدر الخطر ويقصد به اي مصدر ذو قدرة كامنة على التسبب باصابة بشرية او اعتلال بالصحة ولذلك تحتاج مصادر الخطر الى التعريف بها قبل تقييم المخاطرة المصاحبة لها.
risk : هو المخاطرة ويقصد بها تركيبة من الارجحية لنشوء حدوث خطر او التعرض له والعواقب الناجمة من شدة الاذى او اعتلال الصحة التي تنشأ من هذا الحدث او التعرض... ولذلك لابد من تقييم المخاطرة ( المجازفة ) قبل المباشرة بالتعرض او التعامل مع مصدر الخطر
مثلا : حاوية لمواد كيميائية تسمى مصدر للخطر ... التعامل معها يخضع لحسابات المخاطرة ( تقييم المخاطرة بالتعامل معها )
مثلا : بورد كهربائي يعتبر مصدر للخطر .... عملية لمسه او فتحه او التعامل معه تعتبر مخاطرة لابد من تقييمها لغرض تحديد الاجراء السليم


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ياجماعة الخير الموضوع بسيط 

الخطر : Hazard هو اى شيئ ممكن ان يسبب اذى او تلف 

بكل بساطة الخطر موجود فى كل الاوقات بمعنى ... ركوب السيارة خطر ... العمل على الكهرباء خطر .... العمل على ارتفاع خطر

اذن ما هو المخاطرة risk هى احتمالية حدوث الاذى او الحادث فى نتيجة الاذى (مدى الاصابة او المرض او التلف)

خلينى اديكم مثال يبسط الامر

لدينا صندوق الكهرباء مفتوح و امام هذا الصندوق كهربائى و طفل ... حلو الكلام كل مهم معرض لخطر الكهرباء و كل منهم ممكن ان يصاب بالتكهرب (موافقين) فيم الخطر (الكهرباء) هل اختلف من الكهربائى عن الطفل (لم يختلف كخطر) لكن ما هى احتمالية ان يضع الكهربائى يدة فى الكهربا مقارنة بالطفل (مختلفة صح) الكهربائى مدرب و عارف انها ممكن ان تموته (هذا ما نسمية بعدين اجراءات التحكم فى المخاطرة) الشق الثانى هل لو اصيب الاثنين من الكهربا هل النتيجة (الاصابة) سوف تكون واحدة - لا بالطبع

مما سبق بقدر نعرف ان الاثنين كانو معرضين *لخطر* الكهربا (و دة ثابت)

لكن المخاطرة risk فى هذه الحالة هو التكهرب و دة اختلف من شخص لاخر و من وضع لاخر و من مكان لاخر حسب احتمالية حدوث الحادث ضرب مدى خطورتة (النتيجة)

اوعى يكون حد تاة منى

لو فية تعليق انا حاضر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 يوليو 2015)

المهدد Hazard
أي شئ قادر على تحقيق أذي
Any thing with the potential to cause harm
مثل الكهرباء ، الكيماويات الضارة، الحركة الميكانيكية للآلات ، العمل على إرتفاعات وغيرها..

المخاطرة Risk
احتمالية أن يتسبب المهدد Hazard في أذي وما يترتب عليه من نتائج (شدة هذا الأذي).
-الاحتمالية likelihood or probability
-الأذى Harm
-شدة الأذى Severity

ملحوظة:
المخاطرة RISK هي شئ لم يحدث لذلك نقوم بعملية تقييم لها لتجنب وتقليل احتمالية حدوثه وشدته.


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

